# Diet for Flare ups



## 16226 (Apr 4, 2007)

I have lost considerable weight during a bad flareup. My doctor said there is no such thing as a specific diet. I would love to know if anyone can tell me the basics of what I should eat, especially for breakfast. My colon is, as my doctor has remarked, on fire-- I have been bleeding for months and just now with certain meds am getting things under control but it is going to take a long time!.All I was told is not to eat rice or pasta. I eat low fat cheese, whole grain breads, calves liver, turkey, low fat ice cream and yogurt. I am afraid to go back to granola, steel cut oatmeal and cereals with fruit, nuts that were my staple for years because my colon is so raw.I would appreciate any suggestions!MPS


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you have IBS or IBD (Irritable Bowel Syndrome or Inflamatory Bowel Disease)?Bleeding is usually not seen in IBS.You might also want to post in the IBD forum if that is what you have. There are some IBD and diet threads there that you might find helpful.Usually for IBD during a flare they recommend a low residue diet see http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs02.htmK.


----------



## 16226 (Apr 4, 2007)

Kathleen,If a colon is inflammed, I really do not think it matters whether one has Crohns or IBS to know what to eat in order to stay strong and healthy and not to inflame the colon to make things worse. MPS


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In IBS the colon is not inflammed, bleeding profusely, and ulcerated in the same way it is in an Inflammatory Bowel disease flare up so it can make a difference as to what it can tolerate.The colon in IBS can be painful as all get out but not inflammed like you see in other diseases.The same fiber that may soothe an IBS flare up in some people may be like wearing wool on a poison ivy rash for someone with crohn's or ulcerative colitis. Some people with IBD's have to go on a liquid only diet as the lining is so shredded with ulcers they can't tolerate any solid food. You don't see that in IBS.That is why I asked which you had because you say IBS, but you talk about the symptoms like you have an IBD.If you are bleeding a lot and really inflammed and ulcerated it is not IBS, so the treatments and even diet may differ.Still if you want to eat as if it were an IBD I suggest you go to the IBD forum and read Opp's thread on chicken soup and the things she finds soothing. For IBS you might check out .. and what they recommend for a bad IBS day.K.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I'm surprised they told you not to eat rice or pasta - I find both of these staples when my gut is in a tizzy. I would definitely cut out the whole wheat/grain anything and move to white bread. Grains, nuts, whole wheat, etc. are all VERY hard on your gut - cut them out until things calm down then add in one item at a time and see if it makes things worse again. Also, try cutting out the ice cream unless you know for a fact it isn't causing the problem - try Rice Dream or Tofutti frozen snacks, they are quite tasty. I'm an not lactose intolerant but I find that drinking cow's milk and eating ice cream make things worse for me.Here's a list of foods I've turned to with good results when having D, bleeding, etc. They are generally easy on the gut and help it to heal. white riceyogurteggs - poached or scrambledbaked chickenbaked fishwhite toastbananasapplesauceegg noodlesgrilled cheese (these work for me for some reason - use white bread, kraft singles, and olive oil instead of butter)cream of ricechicken soup - preferably home made and not cannedPreservatives can be a killer so try to make what you eat from scratch. For the time being be careful of citrus fruits and don't eat veggies that aren't cooked - even cooked veggies can be hard on your gut when it's angry and inflamed. For right now, while things are inflamed, try to eat what you can, then when things calm down worry about eating foods that are healthier and more vitamin and mineral packed. For now, be nice to your gut.Cheers,Elizabeth


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

mps23 said:


> I have lost considerable weight during a bad flareup. My doctor said there is no such thing as a specific diet. I would love to know if anyone can tell me the basics of what I should eat, especially for breakfast. My colon is, as my doctor has remarked, on fire-- I have been bleeding for months and just now with certain meds am getting things under control but it is going to take a long time!.All I was told is not to eat rice or pasta. I eat low fat cheese, whole grain breads, calves liver, turkey, low fat ice cream and yogurt. I am afraid to go back to granola, steel cut oatmeal and cereals with fruit, nuts that were my staple for years because my colon is so raw.I would appreciate any suggestions!MPS


I have used cream of wheat and it worked well for my "flare ups" which have been far and few between. I stay away completely from dairy products as well as high acid fruits ie. oranges, kiwi but I can eat canned unsweetened peaches and pears that works for me. Let us know what you are doing and how it helps you.


----------



## 16226 (Apr 4, 2007)

IBD/IBS Author said:


> I'm surprised they told you not to eat rice or pasta - I find both of these staples when my gut is in a tizzy. I would definitely cut out the whole wheat/grain anything and move to white bread. Grains, nuts, whole wheat, etc. are all VERY hard on your gut - cut them out until things calm down then add in one item at a time and see if it makes things worse again. Also, try cutting out the ice cream unless you know for a fact it isn't causing the problem - try Rice Dream or Tofutti frozen snacks, they are quite tasty. I'm an not lactose intolerant but I find that drinking cow's milk and eating ice cream make things worse for me.Here's a list of foods I've turned to with good results when having D, bleeding, etc. They are generally easy on the gut and help it to heal. white riceyogurteggs - poached or scrambledbaked chickenbaked fishwhite toastbananasapplesauceegg noodlesgrilled cheese (these work for me for some reason - use white bread, kraft singles, and olive oil instead of butter)cream of ricechicken soup - preferably home made and not cannedPreservatives can be a killer so try to make what you eat from scratch. For the time being be careful of citrus fruits and don't eat veggies that aren't cooked - even cooked veggies can be hard on your gut when it's angry and inflamed. For right now, while things are inflamed, try to eat what you can, then when things calm down worry about eating foods that are healthier and more vitamin and mineral packed. For now, be nice to your gut.Cheers,Elizabeth


----------



## 16226 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you elizabeth for your suggestions. I have been asking for a diet that would build up my strength for weeks but unfortunately on this board people can not give you a simple answer to your question. Yours was most helpful.I have been eating non-fat ice-cream-like yogurt and apple pie and ginger ale to counter act the terrible nauseousness that i have all day from the new meds the doctor gave me . I am feeling better now although I still don't know if my colon will ever recover from the ineptness of a doctor i trusted for 10 years. It took several months to get into my predicament and will take a long time to heal, if i can.I eat cheerios. ultrapasturized milk and bananas and no fat cream cheese on a low fat english muffin for breakfast. Protein and soft veggies the rest of the day. I seem to feel better. Thanks again!MPS


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

You're welcome. It's hard because we all react and respond differently to different things. I can only give advice or information about things that I've tried, so that's what I do.Changing your diet around can be hard, and finding what makes your gut happy vs. what makes your gut angry will take time and patience on your part. But it will help and you will notice the benefits.I have also found that eating smaller portions more often throughout the day seems to keep my gut on a more even course. Good luck. It does get better. But you're right, it took time to get your gut unhappy and will take time to make it happier. There's hope and light at the end of this tunnel.Cheers,Elizabeth


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

mps23 said:


> Thank you elizabeth for your suggestions. I have been asking for a diet that would build up my strength for weeks but unfortunately on this board people can not give you a simple answer to your question. Yours was most helpful.I have been eating non-fat ice-cream-like yogurt and apple pie and ginger ale to counter act the terrible nauseousness that i have all day from the new meds the doctor gave me . I am feeling better now although I still don't know if my colon will ever recover from the ineptness of a doctor i trusted for 10 years. It took several months to get into my predicament and will take a long time to heal, if i can.I eat cheerios. ultrapasturized milk and bananas and no fat cream cheese on a low fat english muffin for breakfast. Protein and soft veggies the rest of the day. I seem to feel better. Thanks again!MPS


"mps23"There is a diet that is right for you but only you are the one who will know if it works or not. I would also recommend you see a naturopath, one that comes as a great referral. It is important to find out what foods you are sensitive to and then build a diet around that. Anyone can tell you what works - but it only works for them. It took me at least 1 1/2 years to finally come up with the right combination that works for me. I also started writing a food journal that I would write in and log my reactions etc. This is an ongoing challenge because I am a true "foodie" and love to try new things. But each time I still write down what I eat, how I feel after, also later in the day and early next day. It has worked for me. It is difficult in the beginning but I am grateful for doing this as it has helped my with my IBS and my total health. Good luck and let us know what you are doing and how it is helping you.


----------

